# Tonkinese kitten update...



## Lazio (Oct 12, 2004)

Well after a long 3 month wait my new platinum mink tonkinese kitten finally comes home next week!!  
Here is a pic of him at 11 weeks old (one on the left)
any suggestions for a name??


----------



## TaLi RodrigueZ (Dec 31, 2003)

*OMGoodness*

Those are adorable!

As far as a name, I don't know. He sort of looks like a mini polar bear or a fuzzy koala. Not that THAT helps very much. But perhaps someone out there knows the name of some cartoon critters or something.


----------



## Carina (Jan 4, 2005)

He's gorgeous!!!!


----------



## emrldsky (Aug 31, 2004)

George! As the abominable snowman says, "I will hug him, and squeeze him, and call him George."

Or whatever you wish. :wink:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Awwww so cute and tiny! How bout Milky :?:


----------



## BelfiCat (Aug 28, 2004)

Oh, they are beautiful! The last picture especailly is so cute! No idea for a name! I remember a long time ago someone mentioned Sterling? And Basil also sticks in my head though I don't know why!


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

This site is great - I know it says Siamese, but its basically a great inspiration for 'eastern' names for 'Eastern' cats. I had suggested a few to Harleys Mom when she was looking for Siamese names...

http://chitchatcats.com/names.html

Ems x


----------



## Lazio (Oct 12, 2004)

Sorry but those are some of the most ridiculous names I have ever seen!
could you imagine naming your pet KriangSak, Thanowang, Busarakham, or my favorite Fak Thong.
thanks for the suggestion but i had to laugh :lol:


----------



## Celeste_Eden (Jan 18, 2005)

if you have some time and patience, theres a few good names in there that don't sound too weird. also try http://www.babynames.com you can search by nationality, meaning, name, sex, etc.


----------



## Tonkmom64 (Oct 2, 2004)

> I remember a long time ago someone mentioned Sterling?


That would have been me! And I still say Sterling is a perfect name for this handsome little man!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

What a cutie!


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Shinji Ticklepaws.


----------

